# Pictures of easycam sewer camera



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Packing and shipping time 5 out of 5 pipe wrenches
Unit seems sturdy solid aluminum cage reel and footing On level ground.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It looks well built so far. Did you get a monitor with it? If not what will you be using as your monitor?

Mark


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> It looks well built so far. Did you get a monitor with it? If not what will you be using as your monitor?
> 
> Mark


 They give you a free portable 10" screen dvd player. Picture quailty 1-5 best being a 5. I give it a 2
On my 13" Tv/ Vcr combo picture quailty 4


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Picture quality compared to my South coast camera little better the lens is little bit over a year old with usage


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

loading video to youtube now. Loaing time 32 minutes. I have a cheap old Dell :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Can you post a close up of the camera head and how its attached to the push rod.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Can you post a close up of the camera head and how its attached to the push rod.


Here you go Ron


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Will post more pictures of camera head soon...Loading video to youtube is making loading pictures to slow :furious:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Video of easycam


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

camera head pictures


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I am not impressed with the build of the camera head. Looks like its not very well built.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I am not impressed with the build of the camera head. Looks like its not very well built.


So far push rod is going to kill this sale. I can't see it pushing 200 feet. Push rod needs to be more rigid
To flexible will have hard time with off sets and turns. To bad It's a nice looking unit other than the push rod sucks.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Cable thickness compared to SEC 3/8
Scooter 1/2 inch
Easycam they claim 5/8 it's close


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> It looks well built so far. Did you get a monitor with it? If not what will you be using as your monitor?
> 
> Mark


As far as the build quality of the reel that gets a solid 5 pipe wrenches


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> As far as the build quality of the reel that gets a solid 5 pipe wrenches


 It is a good looking reel, but the push rod and the camera head are lacking from what I can see.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

return to sender!!!!!! save up for a seesnake. :whistling2:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> It is a good looking reel, but the push rod and the camera head are lacking from what I can see.


Rip out the easycam push rod and put my SEC camera in it's place :laughing: Still have a sucky camera but a nice reel.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the camera lens cover made of and how long until it is scratched beyond any hope of recognizing anything on the moniter?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> What is the camera lens cover made of and how long until it is scratched beyond any hope of recognizing anything on the moniter?


laminated glass


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> laminated glass


 Yea.. that is bad. You want it to be a Sapphire lens. It will get scratched up after the first job.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Yea.. that is bad. You want it to be a Sapphire lens. It will get scratched up after the first job.


Thats pretty bad even my chepo sec has a sapphire lens :whistling2:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think a used seesnake would be better quality than a brand new easy cam. Thanks for the honest review. what's the typical length of laterals in your area?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I think a used seesnake would be better quality than a brand new easy cam. Thanks for the honest review. what's the typical length of laterals in your area?


In town residential laterals average 45-80' have a few over 100'
Septic average 30'-50' It could get the job done in this area But would love to be able to camera as far as my snake can reach 200'
It does have a 2 year warrantee. Trying to weigh the pro's cons of the unit
Raise rates and include camera inspection. Save and buy better unit after a year or two while the system is under warrantee. Then sell it on ebay
And purchase a Seesnake. Can I make money with it yes. Is it better than what I have now yes.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Does the camera have a sonde?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Does the camera have a sonde?


Yes, my other does not. They are coming out with on screen distance counter and key board in a couple of months. Free upgrade if I buy the unit. Just pay the shipping. This will help me resell in future.


----------

